# So how do you display some of your vintage Schwinn bikes?



## Xlobsterman (Jul 25, 2020)

So how do you display some of your vintage Schwinn bikes?


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 1, 2020)

I guess nobody displays their bikes?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't have any Schwinn bikes.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 10, 2020)

How does cyclingday keep the grandkids offa that bike?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't display my bikes, I park them.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2020)

On display


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello stay safe*!* From Ponce PR I share some pics enjoy them*!* unfortunately for me all my stuff & bikes becomes one after the earthquake in January 07-20! So just pull out some bikes to ride w the friends*!*


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 10, 2020)

Hola from Ponce PR enjoy the Schwinn cycle truck & my pickup*!*


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 14, 2020)

Packed in like sardines!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 14, 2020)

Too many silver rays and not enough fender bombs!  Nice collection Tyler!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 16, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Packed in like sardines!View attachment 1247664



Hey that looks like my house LOL LOL


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Tim s (Aug 16, 2020)

Most of my bikes are Schwinn‘s and most of them are displayed in the unfinished half of our basement. I do plan to dry wall more of the unfinished side sometime soon. One bike is in the finished side at the base of the stairs. I really do need to downsize some. Tim


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 17, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1248587
> 
> View attachment 1248588
> 
> ...



Hola stay safe*!* very nice display started w Schwinn and finished w an Elgin*!*


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 18, 2020)

Mine are more like stored than displayed, as since I took this pic, there is stuff piled around and on top of my bikes.


----------



## I miss that R string (Aug 18, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1248587
> 
> View attachment 1248588
> 
> ...



? So were do you sit  very cool


----------

